# Chat auf Webserver



## nfsmw15 (7. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin aber Ich suche Chats die über PHP und HTML, Flash oder sonstige spachen laufen. Hat da jamend schon erfahrungen gemacht? Habe schon mal in Google nach geschaut ob es da irgent eine Topliste für gibt aber anscheinen gibt es keine.

Ich suche Chats die auf meinem eigenen Webserver laufen sowas wie GTChat nur da er zu viele Ressourcen verbraucht kann ich diesen nicht nehmen.


----------



## Michael Engel (7. Dezember 2007)

Ein reiner PHP Chat wird immer sehr rechenintensiv sein. Daran lässt sich nichts drehen. Diese müssen im Sekundentakt oder noch öfter den Server Pollen ob es neues gibt.

Also wenn es dein eigener Webserver ist, ist ein IRC Server eigentlich immer eine gute Basis. Dafür findest du dann auch viele Clients wie CGI::IRC oder Java Applets. Die noch Ressourcen Schonender sind.

Wenn nicht, kannst du dich immernoch auf dem Quakenet oder anderen IRC Netzwerken einnisten mit einem eigenen Channel.


----------

